# lembrar



## KELNA

Hola a todos! Necesito su ayuda por favor, pues no le veo sentido al uso de esta palabra en el siguiente contexto.

-Qual congresso internacional que você fala? 
-Teve o Panamericano, que a gente até enviou um trabalho de quimioterapia e tal, mas eu também não vou lembrar. Teve um outro também de Portocath que a gente mandou, internacional, mas eu não vou lembrar de onde. É um cateter.

Estoy traduciendo al inglés, pero no encontré el foro pertinente, así que al español está bien...me será de ayuda.

No se si existe otro significado además de recordar y no le veo el sentido de que hayan enviado un trabajo de qumioterapia y no "quiera" recordarlo.
Una ayudadita por favor? Creo que tampoco le encuentro sentido a "cateter"...y no sé si debo abrir otro hilo para esa palabra mencionando el mismo contexto.

Obrigada. Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## digodominus

Hola, Kelna

Mira, el sentido es realmente recordar.
Lo que pasa es que esa palabra lembrar puede ser usada normalmente igual que en el español en presente - no me acuerdo, pero en brasil, informalmente, si uno quiere poner énfasis de que en el momento que está hablando no será capaz de recordar, se puede usar "agora não vou lembrar"

sería mas o menos asi en español- envié el trabajo, pero no me acordaré (aunque intente no me recordaré). (creo que) no me acordaré ahora.

En este contexto que tu hás preguntado, parece que la persona está hablano con otra sobre congresos. Ella sabe que envió el trabajo de quimioterápia pero no se acuerda bién a cual congreso envió. Ella sabe que envió, pero no es capaz de acordarse a cual congreso lo envió (aunque intente no se va a acordar). Parece que quiere enfatizar que há enviado, pero no se acuerda a cual y que cre que no será capaz de acordarse en ese momento.

Se puede usar el futuro, pero la idea no es de algo permanente, o sea, esa falta de memoria es momentanea, en el momento en que se habla. 

Espero que te haya ayudado.


----------



## KELNA

Obrigada, digodominus.

Me suena rarísimo, pero como dices, debe ser una expresión ya hecha. Creo que me falta práctica con el portugués. Hace aaaañooooos (más de 15, desde que lo estudié) que no leía en este idioma. Muito obrigada.


----------



## digodominus

La palabra cateter en portugués es un término médico: Sonda que se introduce por cualquier conducto natural o artificial del organismo, para explorarlo o dilatarlo.

Ej: Él está mal del corazón, por eso el médico le va a hacer un cateter.

Ahora, como ese texto que tienes que traducir es informal, puede que la persona haya escrito mal la palabra. Es que aqui hay una expresión muy parecida con esa frase que hás puesto: 

É um cacete

Esa espresión es usada cuando alguien se está quejando de algo. Sería una manera informal y fea de se decir la expresión "Que lata!"" (usada en Perú).

Creo que sería bueno mirar el contexto para saber si realmente se trata de un termino médico - cateter o si la persono realmente quizo usar la mala palabra cacete.


----------



## elpoetaborracho

digodominus said:


> sería mas o menos asi en español- envié el trabajo, pero no me acordaré (aunque intente no me recordaré). (creo que) no me acordaré ahora.



Tal como lo expresas en español no estaría correcto, no concuerdan los tiempos verbales, y personalmente no conozco ninguna frase hecha parecida, si tienes que decir que no recuerdas donde lo envíaste debes especificar el lugar o algo así, y hacerlo al final, después de exponer los dos congresos, para que el lector sepa que ha podido haber un error de envío, es que si no es así para mí al menos no tiene sentido la frase.
Y bueno, en español está acordarse y recordar, que aunque parecidos no son iguales, y en el contexto es el primero, en portugués creo que es lembrar para todo, si me equivoco disculpad.


----------



## KELNA

Gracias a ambos. Creo que el poetaborracho (jajaja, vaya nombre que escojiste, muy original, por cierto.) tiene razón en cuanto a que en español eso suena terrible y no con mucho sentido. Como sea, ya entregué mi traducción y será mi jefe quien haga la corrección pertinente en este caso, cuando haya revisado  pues yo dejé la frase señalada como duda en el texto. Muito obrigada.


----------



## Carfer

elpoetaborracho said:


> en portugués creo que es lembrar para todo


 
Em português há _'lembrar-se_' e _'recordar-se' _(mas pedir desculpa, porquê?)_._


----------



## elpoetaborracho

Porque estive 6 mesos a morar nos Azores faz mais dos anos e já não me lembro nem recordo quase nada, cuando depois de três ou cuatro finos eu falava um portunhol muito bom jajaja. 
E o que é ainda pior é que estou a achar fazer as provas para obter o diple em novembro, e se fico com força ate o daple, certeza que tenho que estudar mas não començei ainda, apanhei algumos exames para ver como é que são e os olhei mais não em profundidade.
Bom, acho que primeiro o diple e depois "qui sap".

Se alguem conhece alguma web sobre português obrigado que a fica-se, de inglês _há imenso,_ mais de português...

Cursiva=duda gramatical.


----------



## Carfer

elpoetaborracho said:


> Porque estive 6 mes*e*s a morar nos A*ç*ores faz/há mais de *dois* anos e já não me lembro nem me recordo de quase nada, *q*uando depois de três ou *q*uatro finos eu falava um portunhol muito bom jajaja. (é natural! )
> E o que é ainda pior é que estou a achar pensar fazer as provas para obter o diple em novembro, e se fic*ar* com força at*é* o daple, de certeza que tenho que estudar mas não come*n*çei ainda, apanhei arranjei algu*n*s exames para ver como é que são e olhei-os/dei-lhes uma olhadela/olhei para eles ma*i*s não em profundidade.
> Bom, acho que primeiro o diple e depois "qui sap".
> 
> Se algu*é*m conhece alguma web sobre português obrigado que *a fica-se ???*, de inglês _*há* imensoas,_ ma*i*s de português...
> 
> Cursiva/itálico=d*úvi*da gramatical.


 
Então é daí que vem o seu 'nick'?!


----------



## elpoetaborracho

Y si en vez del diple pienso en el ciple? jajaja.
Dios, no caben más faltas en tan poco texto, aunque algunas son por zoquete, y otras por mezclar el valenciano con el portugués.

Obrigado Carfer pela correção, mais não é correcto dizer ficar na sua forma presente "y si me animo"?

PD: Não gosto muito dos emoticonos (o como se llamen en portugués).
PD2: El nick es debido a una mala interpretación que hice de un verso de Rimbaud que estaba mal puntuado, una larga historia, pero que le tengo cariño.


----------



## Carfer

elpoetaborracho said:


> ma*i*s não é correcto dizer ficar na sua forma presente "y si me animo"?
> 
> PD: Não gosto muito dos emoticonos (o como se llamen en portugués).
> PD2: El nick es debido a una mala interpretación que hice de un verso de Rimbaud que estaba mal puntuado, una larga historia, pero que le tengo cariño.


 
Não, porque é uma eventualidade futura (futura e incerta), pelo que o tempo a usar é o futuro do conjuntivo. Como em espanhol quase não se usa esse tempo, tendes tendência para o substituir pelo presente, como nós temos, pela razão oposta, tendência para cometer um erro semelhante, o de conjugar o infinitivo em espanhol.

Também não, acho-os feios, mas dão jeito. São uma forma de dar a entender ao interlocutor de que estamos a brincar, não a falar a sério, e você sabe que há por aí gente muito susceptível.

Um entusiasta de Rimbaud tem direito a tudo (acrescento um emoticon? Não, estou a falar a sério).


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Como em espanhol quase não se usa esse tempo, *tendes* tendência para o substituir pelo presente, como nós temos, pela razão oposta, tendência para cometer um erro semelhante, o de conjugar o infinitivo em espanhol.



Eu achei que não utilizavas o '_vós_', Carfer. Gostei, sinceramente, pois chama-me a atenção, já que os espanhóis, acho eu, costumamos identificá-lo com a fala rural. Então pareceu-me estranho ler tal dum falante culto (não quero dizer que as pessoas das zonas rurais sejam incultas, Deus me livre).

Quanto ao post, depois de ter lido as respostas, parece-me interessante uma das frases postadas: "_aunque intente no me recordaré_". Eu simplesmente faria uma correcção, "_aunque *LO* intente no me recordaré_". Sei que em Espanha dir-se-ia "_(...) no me acordaré / no creo que me acuerde (eis aqui uma substitução futuro-presente)_", mas eu sim ouvi nalgumas regiões. Hei-de teimar, não obstante, em que provavelmente é apenas um regionalismo (além do mais, não sei se usa-se nos países sul-americanos, mas julgo que sim), mas acho que convém sublinhar que está correcto, ao menos para mim.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Eu achei que não utilizavas o '_vós_', Carfer. Gostei, sinceramente, pois chama-me a atenção, já que os espanhóis, acho eu, costumamos identificá-lo com a fala rural. Então pareceu-me estranho ler tal dum falante culto (não quero dizer que as pessoas das zonas rurais sejam incultas, Deus me livre).
> 
> Quanto ao post, depois de ter lido as respostas, parece-me interessante uma das frases postadas: "_aunque intente no me recordaré_". Eu simplesmente faria uma correcção, "_aunque *LO* intente no me recordaré_". Sei que em Espanha dizer-se-ia "_(...) no me acordaré / no creo que me acuerde (eis aqui uma substitução futuro-presente)_", mas eu sim ouvi nalgumas regiões. Hei-de teimar, não obstante, em que provavelmente seja apenas um regionalismo (além do mais, não sei se usa-se nos países sul-americanos, mas julgo que sim), mas acho que convém sublinhar que está correcto, ao menos para mim.


 
Às vezes, uso. Neste caso, saíu-me naturalmente, nem dei por isso. Acho que essa história de o 'vós' estar morto é uma bocado exagerada.

Mas, já que estamos em maré de preciosismos de linguagem, deixa-me corrigir-te esta: é _'dir-se-ia'. _O condicional é '_diria_' (aliás, como em espanhol), não '_dizeria_', logo não pode ser 'dizer-se-ia'. E já agora, outra coisa: ao contrário do espanhol, 'provavelmente' não pede conjuntivo.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> é _'dir-se-ia'. _



¡Vaya fallo! Es la costumbre de que la primera parte suela coincidir con el infinitivo (repetir-se-ia, por ejemplo). En cuanto a lo del subjuntivo, tampoco es necesario en español, probablemente es/sea una costumbre mía. Gracias por tu corrección.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> En cuanto a lo del subjuntivo, tampoco es necesario en español, probablemente es/sea una costumbre mía.


 
Se é costume teu, então é costume de muita outra gente também. A minha sensação é a de que é raríssimo vê-lo seguido de presente. Mas também é verdade que a maioria dos meus amigos são da tua zona, logo, deveis ter todos aprendido na mesma cartilha (mais um 'vós' natural, olé!)


----------



## zema

Por aquí sería común decir:

... pero tampoco me voy a acordar _(ahora), _o_
...._pero tampoco voy a recordarlo _(ahora).
_


----------



## elpoetaborracho

Entonces, vamos a ver si recapitulo un momento, podríamos traducir la frase entera tal que así:

Teve o Panamericano, que a gente até enviou um trabalho de quimioterapia e tal, mas eu também não vou lembrar. Teve um outro também de Portocath que a gente mandou, internacional, mas eu não vou lembrar de onde. É um cateter

Tuve el Panamericano, que la gente hasta envió un trabajo de quimioterapia y tal, aunque ahora que lo pienso, ¿no me acuerdo sí lo envíe? ("igual esto se puede sintetizar un poco, pero a mí me gusta así"). Tuve otro  ¿de/en? Portocath que la gente también mandó, internacional, pero tampoco recuerdo si lo envíe. Es una lata (vamos a ser educados que luego esto lo leen los niños, pero yo no diría lata ).

Si me dais el visto bueno lanzo un par de preguntas sobre el texto:

¿Por qué el também não va al principio, dentro de la primera sentencia, es decir, es una doble negación, debería ir después, primero no recuerdo lo del primer congreso y luego tampoco recuerdo lo del segundo congreso.
No se si me explico?

Es que ya no es por el idioma en sí, creo, es que semánticamente no le cuadra a mi mente obtusa.

Todo esto partiendo de que el texto esté bien escrito.

PD: Yo también soy del subjuntivo, me suena más natural.


----------



## zema

Entiendo que en este caso '_ter'_ = haber y _'__a gente_' = nosotros. 
  Aquí va una versión aproximada y con final medio tonto, pero no se me ocurre otro 

     -          ¿Cuál congreso internacional dices?
     -          Hubo el Panamericano, al que  inclusive enviamos un trabajo de quimioterapia y tal, pero tampoco me voy a acordar _(ahora, ni aunque lo intente). _ Hubo otro también al que mandamos, de _la (empresa?)_Portocath,  internacional,  pero no me voy a acordar de qué lugar. ¡Qué mala sonda…!


----------



## anaczz

digodominus said:


> La palabra cateter en portugués es un término médico: Sonda que se introduce por cualquier conducto natural o artificial del organismo, para explorarlo o dilatarlo.
> 
> Ej: Él está mal del corazón, por eso el médico le va a hacer un cateter.
> 
> Ahora, como ese texto que tienes que traducir es informal, puede que la persona haya escrito mal la palabra. Es que aqui hay una expresión muy parecida con esa frase que hás puesto:
> 
> É um cacete
> Creo que sería bueno mirar el contexto para saber si realmente se trata de un termino médico - cateter o si la persono realmente quizo usar la mala palabra cacete.


Acredito que seja realmente catéter.
Entendi que ela lembra ter enviado um trabalho sobrePortocath para um Congresso internacional, mas não lembra onde ocorreu o tal congresso. 

Se o texto reproduz um diálogo face a face, o interlocutor pode ter estranhado o termo Portocath e ela explicou: É um catéter...

Portocath é um tipo de catéter para injeção endovenosa de substâncias, que é implantado sob a pele e é de longa permanência (até 5 anos).


----------



## zema

anaczz said:


> Acredito que seja realmente catéter.
> Enendi que ela lembra ter enviado um trabalho sobrePortocath para um Congresso internacional, mas não lembra onde ocorreu o tal congresso.
> 
> Se o texto reproduz um diálogo face a face, o interlocutor pode ter estranhado o termo Portocath e ela explicou: É um catéter...
> 
> Portocath é um tipo de catéter para injeção endovenosa de substâncias, que é implantado sob a pele e é de longa permanência (até 5 anos).



 Ah, entendi errado então, achei que o congresso fosse de Portocath ou da marca *Port-a-Cath®*, mas era o trabalho. Tento de novo:

  -              ¿Cuál congreso internacional dices?
  -              Hubo el Panamericano, que  inclusive enviamos un trabajo de quimioterapia y tal, pero tampoco me voy a acordar.  Hubo otro también de (_sobre_) Portocath que mandamos, era internacional,  pero no me voy a acordar de qué lugar. Es un catéter.

  Me diga, Ana, se achar que ainda não é bem isso.


----------



## anaczz

Acho que é isso, sim.
Apenas não dá para ter certeza se ela fala sobre o congresso ou sobre o trabalho, pois é um diálogo muito informal e os interlocutores sabem do que se fala, nós não...
Lendo mais uma vez o texto, já me parece que o Congresso era sobre Portocath e elas enviaram um trabalho qualquer.

-Qual congresso internacional que você fala?
Teve o Panamericano, que a gente até enviou um trabalho de quimioterapia e tal, mas eu também não vou lembrar. Teve um outro também de Portocath que a gente mandou (não diz o que mandou), internacional, mas eu não vou lembrar de onde. É um cateter.


----------



## zema

Pois é, e eu pensei que eram dois médicos falando, por isso também achei possível a brincadeira com "cateter".


----------



## elpoetaborracho

zema said:


> -              ¿Cuál congreso internacional dices?
> -              Hubo el Panamericano, que  inclusive enviamos un trabajo de quimioterapia y tal, pero tampoco me voy a acordar.  Hubo otro también de (_sobre_) Portocath que mandamos, era internacional,  pero no me voy a acordar de qué lugar. Es un catéter.


*
"Tampoco* me voy a acordar" pero...*de qué*, de qué no se acuerda o de qué se tiene que acordar, supongo que será del lugar al que mandó el trabajo.

Pero sigo diciendo que ese tampoco no debría aparacer al principio, primero no te acuerdas y después tampoco te acuerdas, pero no al revés, me parece absurdo.

Por favor, sacarme del error sí es que lo es, si esa expresión en Portugal está permitida, en España, hasta donde yo se, no sería correcta.


----------



## anaczz

É uma conversa informal, portanto nem sempre estão presentes todos os complementos e nem sempre são estritamente respeitadas as regras gramaticais; é como se ela dissesse:
Lembro-me de um outro congresso internacional (sobre Potocath) para o qual enviamos um trabalho também, mas não vou ser capaz de lembrar agora onde esse congresso ocorreu.


----------



## zema

Sí, de acuerdo con lo que plantea Ana. 

Y además hay que tener en cuenta que esto se da _en medio_ de una conversación  e ignoramos qué se dijo antes, tal vez ahí quedaba establecido  algo de eso que no parece cerrar del todo. Podría, por ejemplo, ya  haber ocurrido que alguno mencionara no acordarse de algo. Pero aunque no hubiese ocurrido así, a mí ese ‘_tampoco_’ me parece de todos modos bastante común.

Te pongo unos ejemplos sacados al azar de internet donde se da un “_tampoco me voy acordar_” sin un “no acordarse” previo (no son casos tan parecidos al que analizamos, pero tal vez se entienda el punto): el primero es español, el último argentino, el segundo vaya uno a saber de dónde. 


·         Han hablado de más cosas, claro, pero creo que estas preguntas han sido las más geniales, además tampoco me voy a acordar de todo. http://nito.lacoctelera.net/post/2007/11/13/quintero-entrevista-rajoy


   ·         En mi opinión Massive es una de las marcas que ha ido a menos, hará 10 años por lo menos que escuché un equipo completo Massive, ya no hablo de acústica porque por aquellos años buscaba una cosa diferente a la de ahora, aparte de que tampoco me voy a acordar para comparar, pero al tener los componentes en la mano daban una sensación de construcción diferente.


   ·         Puedo mirar a cámara cuando le hablo al público, pero no miro al monitor para saber si salgo bien o mal. No sé cuál es mi mejor perfil y no me interesa, y, de hecho, creo que si me entero tampoco me voy a acordar.


----------



## zema

Por ahora va más o menos así, poeta, hasta que aparezca algo mejor:

     -          Hubo el Panamericano, al que  inclusive enviamos un trabajo de quimioterapia y tal, pero tampoco me voy a acordar_. _ Hubo otro también de Portocath  al que mandamos, internacional,  pero no me voy a acordar de qué lugar. Es un catéter.


----------



## Fanaya

Para mí sí que es correcto; pero es tan poco frecuente en España que suena bastante extraño a oídos de un hablante nativo. Yo lo sustituiría, personalmente, por '_no creo que me acuerde_'.


----------



## zema

Fanaya said:


> Para mí sí que es correcto; pero es tan poco frecuente en España que suena bastante extraño a oídos de un hablante nativo. Yo lo sustituiría, personalmente, por '_no creo que me acuerde_'.


Sí, exacto, ésa es la idea. Por aquí sí creo que es bastante común en el habla coloquial, pero se puede reemplazar perfectamente por "_no creo que me acuerde_". 

En ese caso entonces:

-          Hubo el Panamericano, al que  inclusive enviamos un trabajo de quimioterapia y tal, pero no creo que me acuerde_. _ Hubo otro también de Portocath  al que mandamos, internacional,  pero no me voy a acordar de qué lugar. Es un catéter.


_PS: aquí hay un hilo donde hablan sobre esos casos particulares de "tampoco"._


----------



## elpoetaborracho

A ver, por alusiones 

Admito que puedo haber sido algo drástico en lo del tampoco, pero la idea es que usar el tampoco sin información previa no me suena bien, en los ejemplos expuestos por zema hay información del pasado, de haber escuchado algo hace tiempo y en el presente quieres comparar pero *tampoco* recuerdas como era entonces; o aparece el verbo creo que ya de por sí implica duda, pero es sobre todo que hay referencias anteriores, cosa que en el diálogo de marras no ocurre, o no se tiene constancia de que ocurra.

No pretendo ponerle el cascabel al gato, ni mucho menos, pero también confieso que soy "algo" terco, por no decir "pelotudo" (siempre me ha gustado esa expresión ).

Yo como lo dejaría es así:

-          Hubo el Panamericano, al que  inclusive enviamos un trabajo de quimioterapia y tal, pero no me acuerdo (no me voy a acordar) dónde_. _ Hubo otro también de Portocath  al que mandamos, internacional,  pero tampoco me voy a acordar (me acuerdo) de qué lugar. Es un catéter. 	

Esto lo pongo así porque estoy ignorando el hipotético contexto del diálogo, pero que si en dicha conversación se hacen referencias a otras cosas yo me callo y acepto que ese "tampoco" vaya donde va.

Saludos.


----------



## zema

Se me hace que no nos estamos entendiendo del todo, elpoetaborracho (lo de poeta a secas era ley del menor esfuerzo para no escribir todo el nick, lo mismo que poner epb; digo, por si te resultó demasiado confianzudo). No era mi idea imponer  “_la” _ traducción sino dar una versión aproximada que permitiera entender el sentido y la estructura del original en portugués, que pensé que de eso se trataba.

  Todo allí era, y es, modificable;  por ej.:  yo raramente comenzaría en la vida real diciendo “hubo”, diría “estuvo”, pero me pareció que el “hubo” permitía entender mejor el “_teve_”;  no usaría “inclusive”, diría literalmente “hasta”, pero no estaba seguro si en otros países también se utilizaría así y por eso lo cambié...

  El caso del “tampoco” a mí me suena común, pero tal vez sea porque por mi zona se lo use con mayor frecuencia;  lógicamente, y como _todo _en esa versión ofrecida, puede reemplazarse por algo que se considere más adecuado.  Dicho esto, creo que si algún mérito tiene  ese “tampoco” coloquial es que permite comprender mejor el uso del “_também n_ã_o_” en el original; por lo demás, puede ser substituido sin ningún problema.

  Pero tu duda sobre ese uso particular sin negación anterior me parece pertinente (no terquedad ni, mucho menos, pelotudez); fíjate en ese hilo citado que es una cuestión que no aparece reflejada en la bibliografía y que todos se esfuerzan por encontrarle alguna lógica en ese mismo momento, es simplemente algo en lo que nadie se había detenido a pensar


----------



## elpoetaborracho

Pues por ir concluyendo este hilo ya y no eternizarlo dandole vueltas sobre lo mismo.



Parece que queda claro que se puede usar ese tambem não en uso coloquial y tal, aunque yo no se si sería capaz de usarlo alguna vez, por muy correcto que sea me suena a rayos.
Uno de los problemas que suele haber en estos casos, es que podemos tender a pensar que son idiomas iguales pero con pronunciación diferente, y que por tanto comparten las mismas estructuras, expresiones y todo, pero, obviamente, eso es un error de similitud; al menos es lo que me pasa a mí.
Y por mi parte ya está, decirle a vos, querido zema, que no hay problema con la confianzudez a la que vos referenciábais, estamos en familia, yo si tuviera que aludirme a mí mismo también me diría poeta a secas .

Saludos.


----------



## zema

Todo bien entonces, poeta, a fin de cuentas estamos especulando sobre cuestiones que con suficiente contexto probablemente se resolverían por sí mismas y no tiene mayor sentido. Bien dicen por ahí que de exceso de contexto nunca murió nadie... 
Un abrazo​


----------



## César Lasso

KELNA said:


> (jajaja, vaya nombre que escojiste, muy original, por cierto.)



Ejem... "vaya nombre que ESCO*G*ISTE"


----------



## César Lasso

KELNA said:


> No sé si existe otro significado además de recordar [/QUOTE]





KELNA said:


> Mi diccionario no me da otro sentido aparte de 'recordar', pero en portugués del siglo XIX (últimamente ando leyendo a Eça de Queirós y a Camilo Castelo Branco), _lembrar-se_ se utilizaba con el sentido de _ocurrírse(le)_:
> 
> —O primo engana-se: os nossos corações não estão unidos. Sou muito sua amiga, mas nunca pensei em ser sua esposa, nem *me lembrou* que o primo pensava em tal.
> 
> (Primo, Ud. se equivoca: nuestros corazones no están unidos. Soy muy amiga suya, pero nunca pensé en ser su mujer, ni *se me ocurrió* que Ud. pensara en tal cosa) -la traducción es mía-.
> 
> La cita es de Camilo Castelo Branco en _Amor de perdição_.
> 
> No resistí a comentar este otro significado ya que hablamos de 'lembrar'. Claro que me parece un uso anticuado y no encaja en tu contexto.


----------

